# DVAGA Event - Big Al's Aquascaping 101 August 4th at 1pm



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey all,

*Big Al's of East Norriton has requested that we set up a club sponsored aquarium in their store.* This is an exciting time for us!! Sponsoring this tank will give us a tremendous chance to spread knowledge about our hobby, as well as create a great relationship with a great local store.

The event will be on August 4th at the store.

Big Al's Philadelphia
2876 DeKalb Pike
East Norriton, PA

610.239.1645
http://www.bigalsusa.com/phillyhome.html

*I plan to begin the clinic at 1pm.*

The agenda will take us from a bare tank to a finished high tech (high light and CO2) 90 gallon aquarium.

*I plan to cover:*

-Aquascaping and Layout Design fundamentals
-Preparation of plants
-Planting methods
-Species specifics
-CO2
-Fertilizing approaches
-Plant friendly fish
-Algae prevention
-Overview of hardware used​
In addition to the support of the tank and our club, Big Al's is offering *10% off all aquatic plants* on the day of the event. So even if you don't want to come and laugh at me in the spotlight, please come and take a look at their plants and walk out with a great deal.

Please come join me to support our club and me (hopefully I don't fall in J)

*If you have any questions or suggestions*, please post them, I need all the help I can get 

Hope to see you all there.

jB


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Interesting how things come full circle. . .

This tank is what inspired me to get involved w/ planted aquaria a couple of years ago. I used to look forward to going to the store each weekend to see how things changed and to try to figure out how I could reproduce the results in my 90g. . . when I saw the CO2 cylinder behind the tank I made the decision to go pressurized myself.

The tank in the store is still up and running but not in the best shape--still has some good growth but lots of algae. . . We should post before and after pics.

-Roy


----------

